# grass in perennial beds



## elainezenthoefe (Mar 26, 2014)

I'm getting so frustrated trying to pull out grass from around my lilies, under quince bushes, etc. The white roots travel everywhere and just pulling them up doesn't get all the roots. Do I need to just yank out the shrubs and perennials, etc and start over?


----------



## djlandkpl (Jan 29, 2013)

Do you have any edging between the beds and your lawn? That helps.


----------

